# Harvey suckles his soft toys



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine don't suckle, just 'carry and cry'...I've read alot of Members whose pups 'nurse' their soft woobies....I'll bet it's super cute and soothing for him


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, if you do discourage it with his toys, he'll take up the practice on your arms or feet instead


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I say NO don't discourage it. My Sadie is almost 9 and she's had this habit since she was a baby. It's been a comfort tool for her and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I never discouraged this ...my Fallon used to suckle her big football, and drift off to sleep that way...imagine my surprise when the other night I looked over and her daughter Demi was doing the same thing with momma's ball ...sure brought a tear to my eye and an ache in my heart.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't discourage this at all, Lincurrie. Daisy has always done this and I find that it helps her relax when she needs to be calm. Also, I think it helps to satisfy a deeply ingrained prey drive that may no longer have any practical use for them. If it's not hurting anything, let it be -- you just might be saving your sofa or your linoleum or your dining room table !! LOL

:wave:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Have you seen my siggy??


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

all of mine do it, they love their soggy toys


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sometimes puppies who were taken from their littermates too early do this. Obviously, not Harvey's problem. Some behaviorists label this behavior as OCD, but it usually goes along with sucking on their own bodies. Not Harvey's problem, either. I've seen perfectly happy, well socialized puppies with no "issues" do it and believe that it is simply comforting. Many outgrow it, others don't. I don't think it's any worry unless it appeared that the dog was anxious or nervous, or added sucking on his own legs, etc. to the behavior.

I am curious as to how this behavior could be equated to prey drive.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Both our girls suck during sleep.... undoubtedly remembering "the good old days". ROFL


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree that it's definitely better than using your hands or feet.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Charlie does it all the time and seems to go into a trance i don't stop her but the toys sure to get soggy and its horrible when you pick them up and don't realise there all wet.
When i first got Charlie from the rescue she used to suck her paw but she has stopped that now and just suck's the toys.

Maggie


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

My parents 5 year old black lab does the same thing but with a blanket from his dog bed. It's too cute to watch as he brings the blanket into a ball puts it between his legs and then suckles. My parents got Rico at 10 months old and he has always done that. I have to say that he is a very nice dog that gets along with everything and anything with lots of confidence.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he still a little boy! I would let him be.My Honey is 2,she cares more toys around than sucks on them,but they all very sloberry.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> I agree that it's definitely better than using your hands or feet.


Agreed ... and definitely better than him nursing on one of my cats!!!!! :no:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldens are retrievers, bred to hold things in their mouths. I think of that as a prey drive. It seems logical to me that it goes back to what they were bred to do, to hold (retrieve) birds in their mouth.

Daisy will become trance-like too. Her eyes will droop like she's on sedatives, it's clearly a very calming activity. Maybe a zen zone for them


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Also, I think it helps to satisfy a deeply ingrained prey drive that may no longer have any practical use for them.


:crazy::gotme:

J/K LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If our dogs didn't have it ingrained in them somewhere to hold things in their mouths, how possibly could they be considered bird dogs/retrievers ??

:uhoh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it sounds cute. Ike used to suck my thumb!! It was the cutest thing. He didn't bite me, he just sucked very gently. He stopped doing this when he was about 4-5 months old. He still likes to lick exposed skin as often as possible.


----------



## cobrak (Feb 15, 2008)

I had a dog, Moose, that used to do it to his brother, Calamity's, ears. It was really gross, because Calamity's ears were always either crusty or gooey. But both of them liked it and we could not get them to stop. Everytime they went out together or were alone in a room within five minutes they were doing it.

Better a toy, than something else.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hunting eagerness and other traits are heritable, and several important ones do tend to be inherited together. Retrieving and pointing breeds don't possess the "prey drive" commonly associated with chasing down and capturing game, but the "grabbing bite" of the retrieve is part of predatory sequence, although not the killing or dissecting bite.
Maybe Swampcollie can elaborate.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker loves his pillows...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Holding the prey is part of the prey sequence, correct. I definitely do see other prey drive behaviors, as well, in my golden. I don't think it's uncommon.

There really could be several theories behind the suckling behaviors, I think quite a few have been brought up here. It's interesting to discuss. I definitely have a Jungian bent to the way I think about instincts or natural behaviors.

:wave:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Very sweet! My uneducated guess is it gives them the same comfort as suckling from their mommas.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker will also grab people by the arm to get them to pet him. I worry if he were to get loose and be misunderstood what could happen. I think we have broken him of the habit, but I will always worry. He is very mouthy...or was...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Like this??? We think it is adorable!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Tucker will also grab people by the arm to get them to pet him. I worry if he were to get loose and be misunderstood what could happen. ...


Rusty does this.. and actually gently chews on the wrist! We discourage it.. he has always been mouthy, also.


----------

